# Custom air intake boxes



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Gen 1 or 2? Stock or aftermarket intake?

I know the factory intakes have tubes that run from the grille area to the airbox to feed it cold air. I'm pretty sure both the K&N and AEM intakes (at least for the Gen 2 cars) keep that intake tube to at least get some colder air to the intake area.

Other than that I know AmeriHood makes a hood for the Gen 2 that features an air intake that feeds to the airbox location to feed aftermarket intakes with cold air


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

ZZP has a nice looking one. I have a K&N myself and they just slap a shroud around it to try and isolate the incoming cold air from the grill. 









ZZP Cruze Cold Air Intake


Replace your OEM air box and make the sound from the bypass valve very noticeable with this ZZP Cruze Cold Air Intake. It is a complete replacement high flow unit. Features a durable powder coat finish.




zzperformance.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

fubar121 said:


> ZZP has a nice looking one. I have a K&N myself and they just slap a shroud around it to try and isolate the incoming cold air from the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those have been sold out for a long time. Also the K&N and AEM ones should utilize the stock intake pipe that runs from the grille to the airbox to still get cold(er) air to that location.

AmeriHood also makes hoods with ram air intakes that feed air to that location as well


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I started designing one the other day for my K&N. Going to be making a plug as soon as I get my cnc up and going again. Will be carbon fiber with a cnc cutout on top to let some hot air out. Still in the early phases, but it's in the works because heat soak sucks.


----------

